# Advice Needed



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Guys,
My son (soon to be 13) caught the fly fishing bug. Unfortunately I know nothing about flyfishing. He began with a starter set this year and is now tying his own flies to use on ponds around our neighborhood. He has caught many bass and bluegills on "his" flies. 

I would like to get him an upgraded rod/reel for his birthday as he now wants to try his luck on trout and steelhead. What should I look for in a new rod/reel for him? I'm looking to upgrade him without spending a fortune. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

My man is into Fly Fishing...he suggests Scientific Angler Combo Kits. They range from $40-100. They come with the line that is matched to the rod and reel. You can get them at Cabela's. Hope this helps and tell your boy good luck and Good Luck to you on getting into to something you know nothing about!


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

"What should I look for in a new rod/reel for him? I'm looking to upgrade him without spending a fortune. Thanks in advance for any advice"

If he is going to fish for steelhead, don't scrimp on the reel. He will need something with a good drag. Good drag = $$$.
For a rod, I like the Cabela's Three Forks rods. Easy to cast and won't break the bank. I would get a 7-8 weight rod. Best value in flyrods.

Just my 2 cents...

Brad


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I recently introduced my father in law to fly fishing and I think we made a really good investment on his outfit. We went with a Temple Fork Outfitters Rod, the Signature Series found here: http://www.templeforkflyrods.com/rods/signature.html
I'd go with either a 6 or 7 weight. 6 is a little light for steelhead, but pretty heavy for trout. 7 weight is overkill on trout unless he's fishing 15lb browns consitently (NOT IN OHIO!). The signature series runs between $99.95-109.95. For the reel, we went with a very trusted name brand-Orvis. They have a new reel this year that is certainly not top of the line in price, but has great performance and carries the Orvis name. Plus it is a large arbor reel which really helps on the bigger fish. Its called the Rocky Mountain Turbine. Get the matching line weight for the rod (6, 7, 8 weight). They can be found here: http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...=768&cat_id=7629&subcat_id=7646&feature_id=17
You'd want the RMT IV. Only costs $79. You could get him a nice, reliable set up, with lifetime warranties on both, for under $200.00! This setup could fish almost anywhere in US (excluding Salt Water) and work just fine, plus it should last him the rest of life. 

Be careful, it is easy to get hooked by this little bug! If I were you, I'd just buy him and you a matching setup!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

There are alot of good lower cost combo's around. It's easy to get confused. It think all the suggestions are really good ones. The 3forks are good the new models have a fighting but on the 8wt which will come in handy. Maybe a 7wt because it can work out your arms a bit and his age might catch up with him....but just buy a combo from a well known company Redington, Orvis, SA, TFO, Echo, Cabelas etc. and your son and your wallet will be happy. If there is a fly shop in your area, I'm sure the owner would help you out, just tell him what you want to spend and see if he can put something together for you.
Good Luck, 
Janus


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I haven't been able to check the responses before now because he is always looking over my shoulder! I'm going to upgrade his equipment and try to sign him up for some classes (fly tying and casting) at Mad River Outfitters here in Columbus. Thanks again for all of the suggestions - it will help me make his day!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The folks at Mad Rivers are great. You can also find some good outfits at Cabelas also.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I took my son to Mad River Outfitters and got him all set up. He ended up with a Temple Fork Outfitters 7 weight Pro Series rod, an Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor IV reel, a case and some good line. The guys there were very helpful and answered all of our questions. Needless to say my son was very surprised and has already used his rod. Hopefully we can try for steelhead in a couple of weeks. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome combination. Great gift dad!


----------



## 3wt (Jun 4, 2006)

Playbuoy=Dad of the year.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now tell him to go tie up some glo bug eggs and sucker spawns! steelies love um!!


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, we're heading to the Rocky on Friday. We'll see what the kid can do!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Have fun fishing the rocky!


----------

